# co2 Regulator at Lowes



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I found this strolling through the local lowes store. It is a portable co2 regulator marketed primarily for pneumatic tools. I purchased one to test it out and it seems to work fine and I added a hose barb adaptor to reduce it to the size of airline tubing and you will need a needle valve to stablize the flow especially for a smaller tank. It comes complete with a filled 9oz co2 bottle that screws right in and will work with a full size paint ball cylinder as well. The entire regulator is encased in a tough rubberized skin for protection.



















Here's the product link at Lowes

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=166441-61735-J-6901-100&lpage=none


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow neat find! This is the perfect answer for the paintball-CO2 regulator problem posted in another link. Also a lot cheaper than the Red Sea regulator.

I might consider getting a few for my 10g tanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If I had found that before I got my regulator I would have considered it very favorably, especially if it can be made to fit a 5 pound CO2 bottle. But, usually when you have to adapt something like this you end up spending a lot more to get all of the right adapters.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 6, 2007)

:doh:

If only it was three weeks ago and I hadn't already ordered the ADA system. That 9oz tank will last almost 4 months compared to the ADA 74-gram tank's estimated 1 month


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats pretty cool. I haven't seen that before. Another options for smaller tanks.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

How would you run a needle valve in-line?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/inline-needle.jpg

They are pretty common. Thats an example of one offered by Rex grigg, but there are a few out there.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> If I had found that before I got my regulator I would have considered it very favorably, especially if it can be made to fit a 5 pound CO2 bottle. But, usually when you have to adapt something like this you end up spending a lot more to get all of the right adapters.


I could see that, but I'm really thinking of this for a nano or small tank. No adaptors necessary for the 9oz up to the full size paint ball cylinder. So this can be used with refillable bottles with no modification.

Please be adviced and do you own due diligience if considering this.


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

Can it be used with standard Co2 tanks or paintball style only? Thanks!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

FreakIndeed said:


> Can it be used with standard Co2 tanks or paintball style only? Thanks!


PB cylinders only.

I've been eyeballing that regulator for a while now. sure it will work. its just a regulator like all the others. the only thing that keeps me from snatching one up is that they run about 100 bucks. for the pack.

And Lowes has had this product in the tool section next to the air compressors for quite some time now. I came across it when I found one on ebay. I figured with the need for a silenoid and a needle valve the value of it goes out the window compared to some of the CO2 reg's that are marketed to the planted aquariums.

If you could find one used for real cheap tho it would be a good possiblity.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Blacksunshine said:


> PB cylinders only.
> 
> I've been eyeballing that regulator for a while now. sure it will work. its just a regulator like all the others. the only thing that keeps me from snatching one up is that they run about 100 bucks. for the pack.
> 
> ...


Just for the record it's $90 bucks and includes a filled 9oz cylinder. So that brings the cost of the regulator down to what like $65 bucks. All you really need is a needle valve (maybe $15). It's really good where space is an issue and I like the flexibility of getting a full 20oz paintball cylinder to screw right in. What I think is pretty cool is that since it's made for contractors/home improvement the regulator is in a thick rubberized case. So it won't get damaged if it get's banked around. I would agree though if you want a solenoid, bubble counter and everything else than it would get expensive. But than again Red Sea wants $160 for their regulator that doesn't even include a solenoid, but they give you a reactor that really isn't necessary (IMO).


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

seems you're lowes prices vary from the ones here. But I will double check tonight when I go there. But I recall the price being slightly higher when I was looking at it last week. (I usually look at the kit everytime I go in to the tool section for the very same reason you picked it up)
also the redseas Deluxe kit (with solenoid)can be found for around 130. 
I'm not trying to put down on your find. I do agree the RS kit comes with some junk that you'd never use. but then you can also piece that out as well. Or just buy the parts of the kit you need. but then it winds up being the same cost as just getting the kit.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Blacksunshine,
It's always good to share your views as well. Your not putting down "my find". It's better for everyone. I agree this unit might not be good for everyone, but I like the portability and ruggedness of it. It's definitely no frills, but I really don't fell I need a bubble counter or solenoid for the tank I'm going to be using it on. The fact that they give you a free filled reusable cylinder puts it into the "cheaper setup" scenerio.

Well here's the online link:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=166441-61735-J-6901-100&lpage=none

And you get safety glasses too.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone with a Home Depot by their house might be able to find a Husky regulator for about $20 in the Tools and Hardware section.

http://www.huskytools.com/Product.aspx?pid=2712cac6-139e-4539-8ac4-31c77aafd8e8&cid=801426


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Blacksunshine,
> It's always good to share your views as well. Your not putting down "my find". It's better for everyone. I agree this unit might not be good for everyone, but I like the portability and ruggedness of it. It's definitely no frills, but I really don't fell I need a bubble counter or solenoid for the tank I'm going to be using it on. The fact that they give you a free filled reusable cylinder puts it into the "cheaper setup" scenerio.
> 
> Well here's the online link:
> ...


Ahh you know what. It looks like it has come down in price. I stopped by my Lowes today and it was 89 bucks here too. I guess I stopped looking at the price when I looked at it after the first couple times. but you are right it is a pretty good deal despite some people possibly needing additional pieces to serve their specific needs. I think I might also wind up picking one of these up in the coming weeks. If I get a lowes card then i will be getting one for sure.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

nanobettaman said:


> That 9oz tank will last almost 4 months


With a 9oz tank, im only getting about 2.2 days out of it, could my set-up be wrong?

Im using the regulator mentioned in the beginning of this thread connected to the female output it came with connected to








with this barb fitting


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

and...bookmarked.

the only reason i've refrained from using co2 systems completely is because it seems to be complicated and this thing even with that price seems to make it less complicated. i can snag some of my little brother's PB canisters.

what else would be needed just that inline needle valve? and a reactor?


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Demise said:


> With a 9oz tank, im only getting about 2.2 days out of it, could my set-up be wrong?
> 
> Im using the regulator mentioned in the beginning of this thread connected to the female output it came with connected to
> 
> ...


did you use pipe tape on the threads? you might be leaking CO2


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

just remembered i got a lowes project starter card. $10 off next $50 purchase.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

Blacksunshine said:


> did you use pipe tape on the threads? you might be leaking CO2


Yeah, I used pipe tape and everything is as tight as it can get. Could it be the valve? Is there a adapter that connects the regulator to the barb fitting with an inline needle valve available online?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Check all of your connections with soapy water before doing anything. 2.2 days is way to short for a full 9oz bottle.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

How long should this setup last before a refill? I was thinking of upgrading to this for my 20L.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Demise said:


> Yeah, I used pipe tape and everything is as tight as it can get. Could it be the valve? Is there a adapter that connects the regulator to the barb fitting with an inline needle valve available online?


It very well could be the valve. I doubt it regulates the co2 very well.


----------



## Demise (Aug 5, 2007)

I saw the link to the needle valve in the beginning of the page, I think I might just get that one. How well does that needle valve work?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Neat find for nano tanks!

I'm not understanding why you'd do it if you have room for a "real-sized" setup, though. Or for the multiple 10g mentioned before.

At 90 for the setup, plus 15 for a needle valve, plus say 10 for the fittings, you are around $115, with no solenoid yet. 

You can get a 5 pound tank (empty) and a Milwaukee regulator/bubblecounter/solenoid/needle valve brand new for like $150 shipped. $15-20 to fill the tank locally, and forget about it for a year. 

For the multiple tanks, what, $50-60 for a three way split setup on needle valves? Way cheaper to do than three of these.

For a nano, though, cool!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

ingg said:


> Neat find for nano tanks!
> 
> I'm not understanding why you'd do it if you have room for a "real-sized" setup, though. Or for the multiple 10g mentioned before.
> 
> ...


Yep I agree definitely a nano thing as an alternative to using disposable cansisters. These 9oz cansisters are only $2.50 filled at Sports Authority. You also have the option of using the 9oz size or a larger paintball cansister. You need to do your own due diligence and see if an inline needle-valve will steady the flow. Since it's reallly made for a contractor on the go I do love the rubberized skin that protects it.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

just an fyi:

it's on sale (sun 12/16) for $59.97 and comes with free 9oz with purchase.
it says good until 1/31/08 but i believe it is for the free 9oz cylinder and not the sale price of the kobalt.
this is in the Sacramento,Ca Ad.

check lowes.com #166441 if its cheaper at your local zipcode.
this price reflects ElkGrove price and is not available online.

i'd opt for this since it can pull double duty in the garage.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these rigs up and running? I've got everything pieced together for my new 10G, except for CO2. Since it's in the living room, I'd much rather have the convenience of the paintball setup. 

Also, is it actually a regulator? Or is it just a 'valve' ?


----------

